# Swollen crop and insistent polyuria



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello There;

One of my budgie's dropping most of time just water. Last month I change my house due to virus outbreak and I thougt his polyuria is caused by that but after more than one month it still most of time just water. 4 months ago when I took them Avian vet. She said he has thyroid problem his thyroid gland's is bigger than it's supposed to be, and his weight is all time around 44-49 gr. And vet gave him levotiron. first 0.15 ml 2 times a day then 0.1 ml until his weight is 44 gr. ( back then his weigt was 50 gr) and I used it, about in 20 days his weight decrease to 44 gr but chest is still bigger and I can feel it's sweeling when I hold him. His general status is just fine chirping eating singing chasing each other at home feeding each other, they look fine actually. 

Their diet is zuprem fruit blend and versela laga prestige seeds. I mixed them. But due to overweight today I started to pick all oats out of from mixed food. I also give them sometimes fresh fruit and veggies. 

His only problem is insistent polyuria and swollen chest. I added some photos of him and his liquid droppings. 

is his swollen chest caused by just overweigth? (he is 47 gr now) our avian vet is in another city and I can not take him to vet at least 2 more months. But I just dont want to be late for other problems. 

What should I do? I'm just too concerns about them. 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Polyuria can have different causes, some of which are renal problems, stress, too much fruit/veggies etc. A bird that eats only pellets will also consume more water. In the pictures you posted it looks to me that the enlargement in the chest area is a fatty deposit, this is one area that you will see fatty deposits in birds that are overweight. Did the vet do any tests to determine thyroid abnormalities? How much seed are you giving daily?


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello Cody;

Thanks for quick answer.

The vet did xray for make sure for determine thyroid glands and also she held him and check his crop area with her hand and said she felt little masses and she decided my boy has thyroid problem. Also at the same time my other budgie is so active and his xray results showed his testicals is bigger then is supposed to be so she decided that they had to be medicated for hormonal problems with 3 shots of lupron for each bird. also she thinks their playing, feeding each other and chasing each other these kind of activities triggers their hormonal status and even lupron shots or other things may not be worked for them... I'm not sure about that... even so they got 3 shots of lupron.

for polyuria issue, the vet also said yellow boys's hormonal imbalance due to thyroid problem and their activites make also polyuria.. she does not check anything but xray and droppings test which there was nothing in their droppings test..

Actually I give them 1.5 teaspoon for seed mix and 1 teaspoon pelet for each bird for daily, so there are totally 3 teaspoons seed mix and 2 teaspoons pelet food in their cage. But They can not eat all of it. Blue boy generally eat just seed minor pelet but yellow boy likes to eat both..Additionally yellowboy likes to eat oats so much so I think he eats all oats of food I can see him to pick oats.This morning I decided to take the oats out from food and I wont give them oats anymore.

by the way my other boy is 35 gr sometimes he can be 33 gr. 

Do you think the vet can be right for all of these hormonal problems. Because she also said to me I shouldn't even kiss them or not show love to them to not to trigger their hormonal balance....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello all,

any thoughts? should I be worried about him? Because I really am 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We have no real way of knowing if the vet is correct with regard to the hormone imbalance. That would have to be determined through the blood tests.
If you feel unsure of the diagnosis, you could try to find another veterinarian and get a second opinion.*


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello, thanks for answer.

Actually there is only one avian veterinary in our country so I try to detailed everything to you not to miss anything. 

My budgies so important to me and I'm really concern about them little bit more maybe, so I just try to hear so many opinions.

Thanks a lot..


----------

